# Baxi Boiler Problem



## Hamek (24 Nov 2011)

Does anyone know what could be wrong with my boiler? It's showing an E160 error code on the display screen. Plumber has checked the fan/wiring and everything seems okay. But water & rads not heating up. It's a Baxi megaflo system 24HE. Any advice/contribution will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shane007 (24 Nov 2011)

Fairly sure it is a fan issue. Happens intermitently. Replacement fan required.


----------



## Hamek (25 Nov 2011)

Thanx Shane007. Do u know of any Baxi technicians u can recommend. I ve had three pple check it out already and none of them seem to know what the exact problem is. So they all suggest i get someone who understands the Baxi products to have a look a it. Don't really know where to turn now.

Tnks


----------



## teddyk (25 Nov 2011)

See page 8 here:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Hamek (26 Nov 2011)

Got it sorted. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Shane007 (29 Nov 2011)

That's great. Was it a fan replacement required?


----------

